# Pet Whiteshark!



## whitepointer (Oct 12, 2004)

Heres my pet pointer having a little pat for being a good girl..............later Sharkey.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL, looks like your pet is trying to bite the hand that feeds it...either that your at least eat your boat.....


----------

